# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  roemer advansafix

## ZmajLav

Ima li tko iskustva s Advansafix sjedalicom? Testove nigdje ne mogu naci. Ne volim bas kombinirane autosjedalice, ali kod ove se veze sa pojasevima od sjedalice do 25kg!!! 

Brine me jer nema nikakvih testova, a moramo uskoro kupiti sjedalicu za dijete preko 18kg. 

Kupiti Advansafix i jos bar 1-2g vezat se u 5tocaka pa skinuti te pojaseve ili preci na III skupinu koja mi je jos brŕrr...? Kikic ima 18kg i 4g.

----------


## ZmajLav

Gledam i jako mi lici na njihovu Xtensafix sjedalicu koja im nije prosla na ADAC testu. I sad ju vise nemaju na sluzbenoj roemerovoj stranici, ali gle cuda imaju advansafix. 

JEsu li samo preimenovali neispravnu Xstensafix???

----------


## Ancica

Moguce da jesu, ali sumnjam da su je samo preimenovali, vjerojatno su neke stvari promijenili na osnovu tih testova. Meni je malo cudno da je imaju na popisu na portalu ali da nemaju upute za nju. Mogu im poslati upit.

Jeste li u meduvremenu se odlucili za neku drugu ili vam je ova jos uvijek u igri?

----------


## ZmajLav

Jos uvijek se dvoumim izmedju advansafixa i kidfix xp. S Andvansafixom se moze vezati s pojasevima od sjedalice do 25kg (iako mi nekako izgleda na knap sa zimskom jaknom), a Kidfix mu je komotniji, ali se ja jezim vezanja samo s pojasom od auta.

----------


## rahela

ionako se morate vezati bez jakne, pa onda nemaš dilemu

vodi računa o utorima pojaseva, da ne bi bili ispod ramena prije nego dijete dođe do 25kg 
remenčići moraju biti u visini ili malo iznad ramena kada je dijete i sjedalica u smjeru vožnje
hoću reći - provjeri da će mu i visinom odgovarati, ne samo težinom

----------


## S2000

ima li tko onda iskustva s ovom sjedalicom?

----------


## S2000

Zna li netko gdje se moze kupiti, pitam za frendicu.

----------


## lukab

mislim da sam na stranici od magicbaby vidjela

----------


## S2000

Ima ali nije dostupna ....

----------


## lukab

nazovi i pitaj ih...
pitaj i u Baby centru - znaju imat neke sjedalice kojih nemaju na webu... ili ih mogu naručiti

----------


## S2000

Frendica kaze da su u magic babya provjerili stanje u svim hr trgovinama i nema je.

Poslat cu upit babycentru, tnx!

----------


## S2000

Imaju u nekim prodavaonicama baby centra  :Smile: 

Voljela bi vidjet sjedalicu u zivo. Zivo me zanima, buduci da se s pojasevima AS moze vezati dijete do 25kg, da li se i remencici mogu podizati visoko, inace koje koristi ...vjerujem da moze. Rado bi usporedila s npr besafe comfort , jer u toj je moj malac prerastao po visini zbog utora ispod razine ramena, a po kilogramima je mogao jos godinama  :Smile:

----------


## lukab

ja pikiram na tu sjedalicu kad mi ovoj istekne rok trajanja... ajd baš ću probat ovih dana prošetat i vidjet ju uživo  :Smile:  
prvi sin mi je visoka štrkljica tako da sam s njim imala taj problem - sve sjedalice je prerastao po visini...
drugi sin je izjelica i mislim da će mi ova sjedalica bit za njega pun pogodak jer ga mogu do 25kg vezat u 5 točaka...

----------


## S2000

Split, Osijek i Buzin su prodajna mjesta u kojima ih imaju.

Ovakva slicna, romer Xtensafix je povucena s trzista.

http://www.kupac.hr/vijesti/vasa-pit...z-prodaje.aspx

----------


## lukab

Bila sam danas u Buzinu i taman su jutros prodali zadnju  :Sad: 
uglavnom - upisali su me u nekakvu tekicu pa će me nazvat kad dobiju nove pa da dođem isprobat - htjela sam starijeg (skoro 5g, 18.5kg, 116cm) probat zavezat u nju - ako on stane onda stanu visoka djeca  :Smile: 
nemaju niti na centralnom skladištu... dvije su u Splitu i jedna u Osijeku...

----------


## S2000

Ako moji frendovi uspiju nabaviti, ja cu probat vezati svog skoro petogodisnjaka, visinom je tu kao tvoj, kilogramima oko 16.

----------


## coolerica

ako je netko isprobao uživo ovu sjedalicu molim da napiše dojmove, na knap smo s jedinicom i visinom i težinom a roemer xp sict koji smo kupili za drugi auto mi je baš nezgodan ako zaspi u vožnji i tako bi rado i dalje sjedalicu s 5 točki vezanja a ovo je jedina koja se nudi.

----------


## S2000

jesam ja neki dan, namjestala frendici.

A ono, teza je dosta od bustera s naslonom, buduci da je ujedno i grupa I (znaci AS ima 11,2 kg)

Veze se i isofixom i pojasom (OBOJE)! kad se u njoj vozi dijete od 9-25 kg i veze pojasevima sjedalice. Ovo je prva koju mi autosjedalicari vidimo da se montira i pojasom vozila, isofiksom i gornjom sponom (provjeri u gepeku imas li tu kukicu za gornju sponu). 
Ovo je vjerojatno zato sto je namijenjena za koristenje isofixa kad dijete ima i vise od 18 kg i vezano je pojasom autosjedalice. Problem je taj sto ISOFIX kuke nisu nuzno dizajnirane za podnosenje sile koja utjece na njih kod djece teze od 18 kg (40 lbs). Pa su dizajnirali autosjedalicu koja u tom slucaju koristi i pojas i ISOFIX, a pojas vjerojatno odvlaci dio tih sila koje bi inace bile samo na ISOFIXu.

Sjedalica se cini kvalitetne izrade i materija, meni je jako lijepa, dijete se lako veze.

U HR je dobavljiva u samo nekoliko ducana i u nekim dezenima. 

Moji su je frendovi na kraju narucili izvana i prosli cak i nesto povoljnije.

----------


## coolerica

izvrsno. nisam sigurna za top tether (to mi je bio zadatak provjeriti prije posla, pa zaboravila). bez njega ne može?

----------


## coolerica

prošle dvije minute pa da odgovorim i sebi i svima. mora se koristitit top tether!!

----------


## S2000

da, da, kao sto sam i napisla u prethodnom postu, mora se koristiti i pojas i isofix i gornja spona (top tether)

----------


## coolerica

kao iskusna autosjedaličarka bi li je preporučila naspram kidfix xp sict koju imamo u drugom autu? da li znaš neku bolju koja ima 5 točaka vezanja iznad 18 kg? oprosti, ali krajnji je čas da zamjenimo jedinicu (18,5 kg, 111 cm, 4g5m). želim najsigurniju moguću opciju,dosta se vozikamo na dulje relacije.

----------


## S2000

Pa svakako je sugurnije da se sto duze veze pojasom u 5 tocaka, nego u busteru s naslonom. Trenutno jedino za ovu znam da ide do 25 kg s pojasevima sjedalice. Imate migucnost daju isprobate u autu prije kupnje?

----------


## coolerica

Nazvat ću sutra baby center bi li ju iz Ljubljane spustili u Ilirsku Bistricu pa da ju probamo. Ali koliko sam danas isčitala o njoj poznam ju u dušu. Svejedno bi volila da je bila na ADACU. Zbog remena na djetetu, za samo pričvršćivanje u autu ne sumnjam, ipak ima 3 osigurača.

----------


## zlatokosaST

Da i ja pitam? Preporučuje li se ova sjedalica ili ne? S obzirom na testove i to? Ili ju treba smatrati lošom kao i xtensafix?

----------


## Inesz

Ima li novijih iskustava uz Advansafix?

----------

